# اريد المساعده فى مصنع انتاج الحقن الطبية البلاستيكية



## rorobebeto (8 مارس 2007)

هلى يمكن المساعده فى كيفية انتاج السرنجات وخطوط الانتاج والمواد الخام اى دراسة جدولى شاملة للمشروع

ارجو المساعده


----------



## mostafa basha (22 يناير 2011)

هلى يمكن المساعده فى كيفية انتاج السرنجات وخطوط الانتاج والمواد الخام اى دراسة جدولى شاملة للمشرو


----------



## fahim2007 (24 أغسطس 2013)

*[email protected]*

شركة 2mgللاستشارات الطبية 
متخصصون فى تصميم وتنفيذ مصانع المستلزمات الطبية وتوريد ماكينات وجميع الخامات اللزمة للمشروع


----------

